# Betta Oto Amano(+RCS cull) Bowl!



## jdm68 (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## jdm68 (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## jdm68 (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## jdm68 (Jun 2, 2011)

And the two bowls together!


----------



## jdm68 (Jun 2, 2011)

The orchids that sit between the bowls.


----------



## JessDay06 (Nov 6, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

interesting, looks like you are filtering these.


----------



## sockfish (Jul 11, 2007)

How the betta--hunting the cherries? I'd be surprised if he wasn't culling them for you....mine adore fresh shrimp.

sox


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

What a lovely bowl. I'm having such trouble with mine right now...
I added in MGOPS. I raised the substrate because it was too low for me last time. And now I think its too high.. lol..
I wish I could scape round tanks as well as this.


----------



## TrueAdrian (Dec 9, 2011)

sockfish said:


> How the betta--hunting the cherries? I'd be surprised if he wasn't culling them for you....mine adore fresh shrimp.
> 
> sox


so thats what happened to my shimp. Good to know


----------



## jdm68 (Jun 2, 2011)

Moar pics coming!


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

hey, do you know the kh and gh of the bettas bowl? on trying to make a data table of water hardness and crowntail ray curling to see if there actually is a correlation or not.

i love the bowl btw. do you have CO2 in there for the HC, or did you get it to grow without it?


----------



## inka4041 (Jul 27, 2008)

Love these setups. The bowl looks killer in that last shot!


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Isn't a 2g too small for an oto, much less 3? Water parameters are stable? My 2g still gives me spikes now and then, and I only have 1 female betta with some snails.


----------



## jdm68 (Jun 2, 2011)

marko- I don't have a hardness testing kit, and I don't know that I'd trust the readings I would get on those test strips. pH is high out of my tap, but I use a Betta water conditioner with Indian Almond leaves and stuff in it to get the water to around 7 pH, a nice middle ground for all the species involved. Some would say neutral.

inka- Thanks, and I think it'll be even better once I get a trim done.

xenxes- I have read that 2g is too small, and were this a plant only bowl I would be worried, but there is a zoomed 501 pushing water around and producing a nice current and plenty of filtration. I have never found any measurable ammonia, nitrite, or nitrate.
I was more worried with the Otos(there were 3!) not having enough algae to eat, so I would give them blanched zucchini a couple times a week. The first died rather quickly, the second after about 2 months, and the last is looking full and frisky.


----------



## synthorange (Feb 1, 2012)

Are the RCS disappearing as you put them in?


----------



## javajive1981 (Feb 20, 2013)

Your bowls are beautiful. Your red root floaters look really nice and red. Do you dose with iron at all?


----------

